# Texas observations



## C Nash (Feb 14, 2008)

TEXAS THOUGHTS

Texas is great.
Are we sure Texas belongs to us or Mexico?
Why does Wiley Cayoto chase road runners? The ones we saw would not even be a decent meal. The huge Jack Rabbit we saw would be much better.
Everyone in Texas must have to own at least one FORD truck and most have to be duallys
The trucks will only run if they are at least 10 mph over the speed limit.
If the Fords break down as often as heard, thin I'll open up a tow service here.
Texans do not know what the double yellow line means.
or maybe I don't. Could they be a bicycle lane and if no bicycle is in them you can pass, even on hills. 
Texas is just one big rock.
Whatever the world population of goats are, Texas has 2/3 of them.
Guess they have to have goats because it would be impossible to bush hog the ranches because of rocks.
Why is Texas the Longhorn state. Drove for miles before we got to get a picture of one.
Did I see a kangeroo in Texas? Sure did
Did I see a Zebra? Yep
Does texans not know that a tourist has the right to stop in the road for pictures.
All Texans wave, especially when you pull over in the lanes os side and let them go.
Is there a law against gas stations outside city limits? You better have a full tank if touring side roads.
Did I see cattle guards on a major road? Yep going to The Enchanted Rock out of Fredricksburg.
Texans must really love their ice creme. There is a Dairy Creme in every small town and one on ever coner in large cities.
I always thought windmills were driven by wind but now believe they are huge fans, because the wind blows all the time here.
Does Texas dye there streams? Prettest streams I have seen since Alaska.
Does dip ahead mean that this is where Texans stop to get a chew?
Wish I had stock in wire. Miles of it here.
Where are the cowboys that are supposed to be riding fence. All I seen were in trucks.
Does texas have a western border.
No state should be allowed to have this big of variety in different landscape.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 14, 2008)

Re: Texas observations

OH Boy Nash,
You have opened up a big reply from the Clodhopper..  Be ready. :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 14, 2008)

RE: Texas observations



Mexico is oozzing it's way across Texas.
Road Runners are called Paisanos.
Jack rabbits only look like they're good to eat. They are as tough as rawhide!
The biggest dealership in Texas is a Chevy dealership.
The speed limit is 80 unless you see flashing lights ahead.
The double-yellow line means to be carefull when you pass.
Texas advertises the double-yellow to be a bicycle lane ... that's why you don't see bicycles.
If we didn't have goats, we wouldn't have cabrito!
We have to keep the Longhorn cattle in mid-state, because if we don't their horns will illegally cross the border.
You didn't go to South Texas; nothing but gumbo dirt and mesquite trees.
Texans have two waves; five fingers up or the one for tourists that stop on the side of the road to take pictures!
All Texas vehicles have spare gas tanks.
It takes a real man/woman to climb Enchanted Rock!
That's Dairy Queen, and it's the hamburgers that are really good. Like home made.
The "Dip Ahead" sign is to warn us to pull over and help out the tourist!
Landscape? You haven't seen half of Texas yet!

Come on back! You went too far!



> C Nash - 2/14/2008 6:07 PM
> 
> TEXAS THOUGHTS
> 
> Texas is great.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 14, 2008)

Re: Texas observations

Told ya,
Don't forget to color in Texas on your map.


----------



## msjackie (Feb 15, 2008)

Re: Texas observations

Tell them like it really is Mr Tex,


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Re: Texas observations

TEX THERE YOU GO AGAIN changing your appearance, from good to better I might add.  before long we might just see the real deal. also keep Nash in line about TEXAS You know he is lost when he gets out of Al. he just wandering down the high ways sightseeing enjoying the GL. I hope he is taking some pictures  to post. We are heading out that way in May, and if he post  some good pictures we might just look them up on our venture.


----------



## utmtman (Feb 15, 2008)

Re: Texas observations

You heard the story about the texas rancher who came to utah and was talking to a utah rancher and the conversation turned to size of ranches.
The texan asked the utahn how big his ranch was and he said as far as the eye could see.
The texan said back home I can get up in the morning and start driving around my ranch and I might be lucky to get back by dark.
The utahn than said I had a car like that once.

ok nuff said lol


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 15, 2008)

Re: Texas observations




 :laugh: Good one, Lee! 

Reminds me of my old '63 Ford Galaxie. 3-speed shifter on the column. Only thing was the pin that held the shift lever in kept falling out. Wouldn't you know it would get lost at a important time? 

In Texas when you go get your motorcycle driving test, you have to have another car there for the officer to ride in while you drive in front of them. They give you directions by horn honks. 

You should hear Sallyberetta tell the story of driving that Texas Highway Patrol officer around in that old Ford following me on my motorcycle and the gear shift lever kept falling out onto the floor! She's still mad at me! :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 15, 2008)

Re: Texas observations

OH NO, he is getting old again...............


----------



## C Nash (Feb 15, 2008)

Re: Texas observations

WOW< WOW< and WOW again.  Man if I believed in reincarnation I would torture Clodhopper so I could come back and take his place in Texas.  In the Big Bend country now and the scenery is AWESOME.   Think I'll throw a lug wrench in all those fanmills so the wind will lay  .  Shame on you Tex for upping the price of gas to 2.25 while I'm here   Take care of him for me Shadow. Still at the Marathon Motel CG for a couple more days and then will go on down in Big Bend National. Decided we would wait until the first of week so maybe we can get a spot. To many campers headed that way today.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 15, 2008)

Re: Texas observations

Hi Chelse, if you would have still been in Fredericksburg this weekend we would have run on up and said hi. Maybe we will run into y'all on your return trip. Got to be careful of Tex. He invites everyone over then he raises the price of fuel. A sly one he is. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Re: Texas observations

Yea he did raise the fuel prices today around me ,,, 2.99 a gallon ,, so what gives????
 :dead:  :dead:  :dead:  :dead:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 15, 2008)

Re: Texas observations

It ain't funny!  The highest gas prices here are right next to the refinery!  Go figger.


----------

